# Dateilänge



## TdB (6. Nov 2006)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit mit Java die Dateigrösse einer Datei auf einem FTP Server herauszubekommen ?


----------



## Roar (6. Nov 2006)

es gibt nen ftp kommando SIZE:

-> SIZE datei
<- 12345


----------



## TdB (7. Nov 2006)

Ich meinte eigentlich in einem JAVA-Programm, um z.B. den Downloadfortschritt anzeigen zu können.


----------



## thE_29 (7. Nov 2006)

Naja, du führst das ganz einfach in nem Stream aus


----------



## TdB (7. Nov 2006)

und wie komme ich da an die länge ?


----------



## Roar (7. Nov 2006)

Ach, vermutlich geht es gar nicht um FTP? Sag das doch :autsch:
Wenns um HTTP geht: die dateilänge wird als header feld Content-Length gesendet


----------



## TdB (7. Nov 2006)

Genau. Die datei liegt zwar aufm FTP_server, soll aber vom Webspace runtergeldaen werden. Hab mich da ziemlich undeutlich ausgedrückt. SORRY 

Und mit welchem befehl komme ich nun an die Länge ?


----------



## TdB (7. Nov 2006)

habs 

```
HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection)new URL(url).openConnection();
            if(con.getResponseCode()==HttpURLConnection.HTTP_OK)
            {
              int contentLength = con.getContentLength(); 
              System.out.println("UpdateChecker.download_Update() "+ contentLength);
            }
```


----------

